
The PlayStation 5 - sandGorgon
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/11/21212989/ps5-playstation-5-console-announcement-design-hardware-specs-sony
======
rafaelvasco
I'm surprised with full 60fps 4k support. PS4 doesn't even have fixed 1080p
60fps support for all games... Really like the controller design, seeing it
besides the new console, it looks even better. I found the console design a
little strange and bold at first. But I kinda like it now.

For the games, looking forward to Spider-Man: Miles Morales, Ratchet & Clank:
Rift Apart, Sackboy: a Big Adventure, Oddworld: Soulstorm, Ghostwire: Tokyo,
Godfall, Demon Souls and Horizon: Forbidden West. But that cat game got me
intrigued, lol.

------
ArtWomb
If you only watch one new game trailer, let it be Annapurna Interactive's
Stray. Like a lovechild of Wes Anderson and Spike Jonez, born into a world
conceived by Ridley Scott:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u84hRUQlaio](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u84hRUQlaio)

~~~
radihuq
Easy in the top 2 trailers I saw that stream (with the other one being the
teaser with the astronaut and the little girl)

------
walrus01
Support for 8K HDMI out tells me it's most likely rendering the games at 4K.
There's no way that something with that hardware spec could render at 8K with
any kind of usable frame rate. With $5500 and a credit card right now I could
just barely build an x86-64 desktop capable of rendering games at 8K, poorly,
at 20fps.

It'll be much the same way that an Xbox One S renders games at 1080p, but
supports 2160p60 output, with a 1:4 upscaled output. The upscaler is not a
difficult piece of silicon.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Are you maybe overstating that? 8k should be worst case 25% the speed of 4k,
so a single 2080 Ti should get you there in eg the new Modern Warfare.

~~~
walrus01
benchmarks I've seen for the 2080 ti and a really high end cpu + motherboard
combo ($799 cpu + $399 motherboard), plus a ton of RAM, show FPS dropping to
21fps, 25fps, in a number of major games at 8k. Not what i'd call playable,
even if the average fps might be 35-40fps.

~~~
reitzensteinm
But your post said $5500 to get to 20fps. I think that budget would get you to
60 pretty easily.

You shouldn't need anything high end except the GPU, for the rest of the
components it would be like hitting 60fps in 1080p.

~~~
quantummkv
> But your post said $5500 to get to 20fps. I think that budget would get you
> to 60 pretty easily.

The 2080ti is the fastest gaming GPU on the market right now. Period. It does
not matter what your budget is, you cannot buy a faster GPU that that. Even if
you buy a $10,000 quadro, you won't more than 5% extra performance in a best
case scenario over the 2080ti.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Er, have you ever heard of NVLink? Presumably a $5500 PC chasing 8k wouldn't
just have a single graphics card...

RTX 2080 Ti SLI (NVLink) Battlefield 4 [8K 60FPS]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBqjy7bCoBE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBqjy7bCoBE)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (2019) - 8k 60FPS [RTX ON] 2x RTX 2080 Ti Max
Settings:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMVWRrOmSCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMVWRrOmSCQ)

------
tumidpandora
I thought this was one of the most engaging presentations I’ve seen in a
while. I was in the edge of my seat and could feel my heart racing when they
were about to reveal the PS5 console. I love the new industrial and futuristic
design. It’ll blow the competition out of the water.

------
cmdshiftf4
Reveal is at ~2:08:40 for those looking for it.

------
encom
Oof. _That 's_ the design they're going with?

~~~
sergiomattei
What's so bad about it?

~~~
ryanlol
It’s too loud. Consider how other equipment you might place near your tv
looks.

~~~
fomine3
When compared to modern "Gaming" PCs, PS5 is less RGB LEDs so less louder.

~~~
ryanlol
Yeah, but very few people would place such monstrosities in their living room.

